# Any busier Audi forums?



## pocketbookbrando (Feb 13, 2007)

It doesn't seem like many people post in here at all. Is there a better forum for Audi questions?


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Any busier Audi forums? (pocketbookbrando)*

sometimes mention of competing fora gets you lock'd or bann'd but I'll try it.
quattroworld is new and exciting within the past year
audiworld has been around 10+ years and its format change spawned quattroworld
audifans has mailing lists that is probably the oldest audi resource online, but it focuses on older models (200 TQs, Ur Quattros, V8Qs, Ur S4 and S6)
audizine has a younger feel to it
try those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrJangles (Sep 24, 2007)

aww, what about audinow? I'll get there one day... For the Canadian's!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (MrJangles)*

Audifreaks is a good one. audiforums is pretty good also


----------



## Soul Kitchen (Dec 24, 2009)

as mention earlier, http://www.audizine.com/
its way busier than these forums.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (Soul Kitchen)*

I'd like to know that myself..lol. Yeah only a quite few people participate in this forum..we better spread the word. lol


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (ObsessedVWOwner)*

been looking for this


----------



## josecortez (May 14, 2010)

http://forums.audiworld.com seems to be busy.


----------



## rjpeaks (Nov 17, 2009)

AZ


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I know we're not the most trafficked Audi forum out there and I want to thank those of you who choose to support this site via your involvement, participation and posting. With forums people tend to follow the crowd but I think what gets forgotten in that is that these sites (none of which charge subscriptions) form their operating budgets based on ad sales sold either on an active user base on the forums with which to interact or via ad networks like Google. Basically, your forum participation helps the site earn, to operate and hopefully to expand and reinvest.

We all are aware that there are many choices out there for Audi enthusiasts - quality sites all. It was interesting (and eye-opening to us at least) when Josh over at Quattroworld posted his stats over his very impressive first year. When it comes to pageviews we were a bit disheartened to see his stats at three times ours. Another bit of data though that tells a different story is that of visitor count. QW's listing of Visitors (not sure if that's unique visitors or simply visitors) is 1/3 to 1/5 ours depending on whether his number is based on uniques or absolute uniques. Either way, the disparity is (in the worst case) the exact opposite by this measurement and the three times size advantage goes to Fourtitude.

What does this say? Fourtitude has at least three times the reader base but at the same time QuattroWorld (and likely other active forum-only sites like Audizine) boast a reader base three times as active in their pageviews... a critical figure in a world where revenue is generated by pageviews or sponsors seeking interaction with owners. 

To me then an honest assessment on this site is that while we've been very successful in finding a wide readership based on our editorial coverage - news, reviews, etc. the other mainly forum sites have the clear advantage in forum participation. We're heartened that our content has found probably the widest readership in the Audi segment but see that we clearly have to grow our forum component and in that we have our work most decidedly cut out for us. A forced (i.e. loss of ZeroForum out of our control) rapid change to Vbulletin didn't help this either.

We don't ask our readers for subscription or donations and so it is critical that we grow our pageviews and to that end our forums so that we can further grow and improve the site. In my opinion this is the 'subscription' or how readers give back or support a site and so I sincerely appreciate those who make use of our forums. I think it'd be shortsighted to expect readers to only use Fourtitude and it'd be heavy handed and not good for the Audi community to ask that quite frankly. However, as editor of this site with grand plans for feature growth for Fourtitude I do hope that readers realize this forum participation is what fuels that growth and that they choose to support the site by ALSO taking part in FOURTITUDE's forums, actively post here, ask questions here and answer questions here.

Thanks guys again for all of you who do this already and for those of you who push others here for the same reason I offer that thanks even moreso.


----------



## rjpeaks (Nov 17, 2009)

^^well said George.

I am here, and there. I like you all!
Keep up the great work. I like the new forum - it's look, feel and user navigation are great.

Marc


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks man.


----------



## rjpeaks (Nov 17, 2009)

anytime - so you in tweetland too..


----------

